# Moving to UK



## wbhambone (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm moving from the US to Cardiff, Wales in the next couple of months. Does anyone know if my stateside Tivo will work in Wales (I'm assuming no, but thought I would ask).

Also, in the UK do you have the Home Media Option available?

Thanks

bh


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No and yes, in that order 

I think US Tivos can be hacked to work as a dumb recorder, with PAL hacks and stuff, but you will not be able to get EPG data. UK Tivos are still available but, as you probably know, only the Series 1 so it's quite a backwards step, I'm afraid and there's no Home Media Option, whatever that is 

Although I don't have it myself, I understand that MCE works perfectly acceptably over here as an alternative to a Series 1 Tivo. There's a thread in our General discussion area that you might like to read.


----------



## wbhambone (Jan 4, 2004)

Nevermind...silly question about it working (forgot about the whole PAL & NTSC) thing.

My other question is still there about Home Media Option.

And, on Tivo's site looking at a pic of the back I noticed no USB port. Is a wireless connection supported (instead of phone line). If so, how is the connection made?

Thanks again.

bh


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Networking your UK Tivo is a hack-job and requires either a Cachecard or a Turbonet card; much like the US Series 1's, as I understand it 

Check-out www.tivoheaven.com for UK-specific prices, etc. That said, I suppse you could always buy one from 9thTee or whoever, if their comparative price is cheaper  (Sorry, BL )


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

wbhambone said:


> My other question is still there about Home Media Option.


No, we don't get the Home Media Option on UK Tivos. The UK only offers Series 1 TiVo's, I think HME is a season 2 + feature. It basically offers the extra features that MCE has (photos, music etc).


----------



## programx (Oct 2, 2002)

I feel embarrassed!


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

programx said:


> I feel embarrassed!


I feel confused (you didn't post anything in this thread).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think he meant wrt the fact that we don't have as good a Tivo units here as they do over in the US so, in coming into the UK, our US friend will essentially be "downgrading". Something like that, I guess


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

cwaring said:


> I think he meant wrt the fact that we don't have as good a Tivo units here as they do over in the US so, in coming into the UK, our US friend will essentially be "downgrading". Something like that, I guess


   you're probably right. We're living in the dark ages over here  Since getting networked though and with all the good hacks, I feel our Series 1 TiVo's are well pimped. Possibly more interesting than a basic S2 model even.


----------



## wbhambone (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll be checking out how to hack a tivo.

bh


----------



## programx (Oct 2, 2002)

Carl was right 

My pimped up TiVo deserves a fur coat to bolster its ego.


----------



## hatchejd (Jun 5, 2002)

programx said:


> I feel embarrassed!


No need for you to fel embarrassed programx, seeing as you're not in the United Kingdom!


----------

